# Mid-Winter Pheasant Hunt?



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just wondering if there would be an interest in a pheasant hunt at a preserve.

A mutual friend of Trout and I runs an operation just West of Port Huron. He has several fields available and prices are in line with the norm. I usually get 5 birds and with the 5 dollar field charge, it's about 80 bucks.

He has a Club House, that I'm sure would be made available for a little "after hunt" cheer.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm in, but is that in Canada, or did you mean west of Port Huron?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I wondered the same thing Paul.

Or do you have to bring your WADERS ?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I was being serious John, if I have to start figuring out how to deal with customs, there is no time like the present.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Screwed up....... Duh

West, go West young man...... Srry, I fixed it. 

No Immigration to deal with...lol


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Depends on the date and if I have to work....but sounds good to me.

I'm on vacation Dec 3 through the 15th if these dates work for everyone else. Otherwise let me know and I will see what I can do. Some guys at work owe me days I have worked for them.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm assuming this would be in Jan or Feb? I'm interested.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Count me in and my dog.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

i think that is a great meet and greet... I'm in... can I bring a couple old dogs..


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

ralf,
you are going to what for the black powder to clear first.... I hope...


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

wait .... not "what" sorry for poor typing


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Saw-right

Just something for the dead of winter to break things up.
Maybe the end of January - mid Feb.

Sure, bring the dogs. We'll make up groups and put at least one or two dogs in a field.

Should be a "blast" 

Too funny SFK.... Afraid it may fly away?????? LOL


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

it ok with me.. SFK .. you don't mind if i snag do you?


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

hey clay, no i know your funny too.......
any chances he offers one of those "slaughter tower" deals too, i have never done that before, are those european hunts fun?


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

oh ok, my buddy and i went to one when our dogs were young to get them on alot of birds, it was a great experience too. good cover, great flight. i would go there again also. it was paradise something, its been a while but i would go again. i wasnt being smart about the tower deal, i would like to go one time, my brother wentto one earlier in the year and he said it was great because you do a ton of shooting.

ttyl


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I might be interested in particapating in this but every time I've got involed in an outing here it dies. If you are talking at getting 40 birds you should be able to get a better price than 15.00 a bird,thats the rate at any perserve gets unless its all roosters, plus if your just gonna ground swat them get more hens usally they will give you a better deal on hens.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Depending on the turnout, we may be able to use all of Rip's fields.
4-5 guns a field would be ideal, along with a couple of dogs.

Trout, do you know how many fields he's running since his move?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

BTW, most preserves get 18 and they're mixed.
I have never had a bad bird from Rip. He has always taken care of us over the last 7-8 years I hunted there.

I have my prices, he has his. If he's willing to shoot us a deal cool, if not, I'm ok with that.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

what is the name of this preserve shoeman? as dieseldude stated we have been to a couple up that way and am curious. $15 a bird is reasonable for good flyers. my girl chased a few birds a couple of weeks ago. she would love to hunt. p.b.







> If you want cheap birds , trap some damn pigeons.


pretty harsh! pigeons are fun too!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Count me in...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It's Rip's Pheasant Farm

The corner of Burtch Creek and Wildcat.

I've tried others and was disappointed. If I buy 10 birds, I want to flush at least 10. I've been on a few where you're lucky to flush 60%. His fields are very friendly to dogs and "aging" hunters.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

This really sounds like fun!

But, I'm afraid my marriage won't survive another hobby! LOL


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Trout didn't mean to piss you off the outtings I was talking about were a free boat outting and grouse camp and they both died miserably. Yes I still due trap pigeons and I have a buddy that has quail but I still don't think 15.00 a bird is a deal on pheasants rather he's your buddy or not. As for the joke about ground swatting if a guy will ground swat or tree shoot a free bird (grouse or any other upland game bird) what makes you think he was joking about making sure he gets one that he had to pay for. Just because we along belong here doesn't make us all Michigan Sportsman.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I could do this. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I have not ever hunted at Rips but..... $15 per bird is a fair price if it includes cleaning the birds..... also most places charge a gun fee for guests... 

40 birds is no big deal to most clubs.... 400 birds and you may get a break - free coffee and donuts... it is not unusal for aclub to release 500 birds a day.... I would say the average hunt I go on we release between 10 and 15 birds per guy..... 

tower shoots with a walk up make for a fun day also....

looking forward to the details....

tell me when you need a depoist....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

DB, cleaning is extra. 2 bucks a bird. 

I used to think Preserve hunting was expensive, but if one calculates the gas, lodging and food dollars spent heading "North", it's relatively cheap. Not too mention you're guaranteed to get some shots.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

still a good deal.... 

you forgot to add "time" into the equation.... we have acess to 600 plus acres in SD but the time and cost to get there and back is tough... 

ten birds at $17 does not even cover my gas bill to SD....


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

January / February ..... Hmmm .... I think I got other plans 












However, I might be able to work something in December.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Keep me posted on this one. Of course it depends on how the hip is coming along, but I bet I could himpy gimp it along. Do they supply dogs?


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

This one sounds like fun, Lets put together a date to do it so that people can decide....If its possible, I would sure enjoy this trip..Please keep me informed


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

OK Guys, check this...

Kingfisher and I went out to Rip's for a hunt and I mentioned us having an outing at his place.

Now, we need to firm up a date and commit.
From the responses, we will more than likely use all of his fields. In order for us to get all the fields, it would be wise to firm up the date and put a deposit down. 

Also, we need to get a uniform amount of birds per hunter. It would be silly to hunt a field with someone paying for 7 birds, while the hunter next to him only paid for 3.
I'm thinking either the "minimum of 4 birds" or 5.

Prices are $15 a bird, with a $5 per gun charge. For safety's sake, I would not recommend more than 5 hunter per field. This would limit us to 15 guys/gals.

Naturally, if we get some type of "weather phenomenon", like 30 mph winds or fields covered with 2 feet of snow, we would have to postpone this.

Once we get a firm date, firm amount of birds, I might be able to hammer out some type of deal. 

He will allow us to utilize the Club House for the "After Hunt Cheer". Maybe we can bring some soups, chilis or other type of group foods in crock pots.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

You can firm me up Mr. Ralf. I vote for 5 birds and a sunday date. 
And I'll bring my dog. Give You a deposit at the Dec. 7 outing if needed.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm wide open, just let me know how much and when.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I am going on a preserve hunt this Sunday.

We have gone to Rooster Ranch a few times in the past.
I am not sure which one we are going to this time.

I can post costs and conditions, for the sake of comparison (negotiation?) if anyone is interested.

Kevin


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Sundays are best for me and just give me a couple weeks notice so I can take the day off. I would even be willing to go as high as the 5 birds. $80 bucks sounds cheap for the good time expected. Besides, I'll make that back in saving money buying pheasant feathers for tying. Let me know....


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

the first week is the duck opener and the 3rd weekend is a family ski trip but the rest is open for me...

five birds sounds good... 

if you need a depoist PM me..


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

I have never been on one of these hunts before and would love to go. Just keep me udated on price, place, and time and i think i can pull something off. Heck who knows i might beable to drag Weezers lazy *** to go .


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Slammer,
It looks like $80.00

I'm still looking for some input on a date.

Sunday after the Super Bowl? 
We can either have a morning or afternoon hunt. I would suggest a morning hunt.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ralph,
Concerning a date let me first check my work schedule.

Hmmmm! Mon, Tues, Wed, Thurs, Fri, Sat, and Sun. look good for the rest of the year and well into next year.

I think a morning hunt would be the best option.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I have been on one pheasant hunt at a ranch. It was raining so the brids were all wet and could not fly more than 10 feet. The guides stood in a trailer that had tall sides and tossed the birds out trying to get them to fly. They landed with a thud and we watched them run into the woods. Later, the guides had dried some of the birds and released them and those did fly. I was not impressed with this hunt. Not necessarily the outfits fault or was it? I hope that this hunt is different.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

This place is "top-notch"
Ripley has discouraged us a few times over the last 5 years, if the conditions weren't favorable to a decent hunt. Allow me to add, he has a flight pen, that spans several acres. These birds will fly. Trust me....lol
Sometimes they fly too good.  

I have been to several preserves and only flushed about 40-50% of the birds we put out. At Rip's we have always flushed more than we paid for. His fields are ideal for the dogs and the hunters. Just enough cover to make it interesting, yet easy on the hunters and the dogs. 

You will like it. 

Like mentioned in the previous thread, we may have to move our date if the hunting conditions aren't favorable, do to high winds or too much snow.


----------

